# Gratuitous cool pic post



## Jarlaxle (Sep 16, 2012)

There is no reason to post this except it is a really cool picture: 







Yes, that is the ACTUAL semi and the ACTUAL car from the movie _Duel_.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 16, 2012)

Jarlaxle said:


> There is no reason to post this except it is a really cool picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is cool.

Now we just need to get the guy who owns the semi to toss some paint on it.


----------



## VeryOldDog (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow that&#8217;s totally cool and the semi looks so mean.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 10, 2012)

It's so cool it needs 5 license plates.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 12, 2012)

That was common until about 20 years ago...trucks had to be tagged in all states they went through.  (I have seen pictures of them with 15-20 plates.)


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2012)

Yet the Valiant was so awesome, it needed no plate.


----------

